# TERYX 4 seater or RZR 800 4 seater



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a new side x side (4 seater) , it will be used more for hunting and trail rides . Any info on the Teryx 4 and rzr 800 would help me out a lot , i'm stuck between the two and not sure what way to go.. Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought a Teryx4 last week. We bought it based on the experience of our one cabin partner who operates a toy rental business; he refuses to own any polaris as they are so high maintenance and poor reliability. I have driven teh Rzr and did not like the engine brake at all, I dont like having to keep my foot on the gas as I go down a hill or it disengages into neutral. The Teryx has had great reliability great engine and loves the rear wet brake. Gotta get the ESP, I have heard that they cant give away the manual steering models. We got ours for a smoking deal. Kawi has a $1,000 rebate and since our one partner buys so many the dealer even gave him the dealers $750 rebate. Try Basso in Price, they have the best prices around. You may not want to mention how you heard of the $750 rebate, but just that you have heard of it.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot Huge29 , i'll have to go check them out.


----------

